# سؤال مهم لكل البنااات



## nasa (29 سبتمبر 2010)

هاااااااااااى يابنوتات عاملين اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟
انا مش هطول عليكو بس اهم حاجة عايزاكم تردوا عليا بكل صرااااااااااحه


هدخل فى الموضوع علطول


تقدرى بما انك بنت تتخطبى من غير شبكة ؟؟؟؟ 


السؤال دة لكل المخطوبين هل اتخطبتوا من غير ما خطيبك يجيبلك شبكة او لو كنتى متزوجة هل تزوجتى من غير شبكة


مع العلم ان الدهب دلوقتى غالى ووصل الجرام ل 200 جنية


بس هل دة يمنع انك ميجلكيش شبكة ؟؟؟؟


تقدرى تتنازلى وامتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sony_33 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*احب المواضيع الموجة للبنات مش عارف لية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ممكن اشارك ولا*​


----------



## nasa (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ممممممممممممم
ماانت طبيعى هتكون ضد البنات 
بس على العموم نحب نسمع رايك بس خليك حقانى شويه هااااا


----------



## sony_33 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*دنتى وقعتى فى اكتر واحد حقانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى الدبل لسة منورة جنب اسمى اهو طازة
انا بقى حقولك انا كشاب بفكر ازاى
لازم اجيب شبكة حتة لو رمزية 
ام البنات حقولك ردهم مسبقا
 يمكن معظم البنات حتقولك مش مهم الشبكة وكدة  طالما العريس كويس واخلاق وكدة
انما الاهالى مبتفكرش كدة المهم الشبكة دى هدية العروسةوكذا وكذا وكذا
ربنا فى عونة بجد
شكرا
ولو تسمحيلى حعقب على بعد الاراء( معلش قصدى مبحبش الاراء الخيالية)*​


----------



## marcelino (29 سبتمبر 2010)

على رأى سونى مش عايزين نسمع اراء خياليه لانها كترت اليومين دول​


----------



## mero_engel (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مفيش بنت مش هتطلب شبكه 
يبقي بنضحك علي نفسنا 
لكن برضه لازم اراعي ظروفه وانه هيكون وراه ارتباطات تاني كتير 
فا هيتجاب طبعا لكن ممكن بوزن اخف او بسعر متفق عليه او شبكه غير كامله 
ودا راي 
موضوع جميل ومهم فعلا 
متابعه معاكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن فى فترة الخطوبة اصبر على الشبكة اوك
ونقضيها مؤقتا دبل بس ده فى حالة ان ظروفه مش هتسمح 
 لكن اكيد مش هتنازل عنها 
متابعة ياسكرة 
​


----------



## nasa (29 سبتمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *دنتى وقعتى فى اكتر واحد حقانى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دى الدبل لسة منورة جنب اسمى اهو طازة
> انا بقى حقولك انا كشاب بفكر ازاى
> ...



رايك صح طبعا وعندك حق هو دا راى الاهالى بس المهم  كمان  راي العروسه نفسها 

وطبعا من حقك تعقب  على اى حاجه دا موضوعك 
وميرسى لرايك كتييييييير


----------



## nasa (29 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> على رأى سونى مش عايزين نسمع اراء خياليه لانها كترت اليومين دول​


 برااااااااااحه ياعم مارسيلينو انت داخل سخن اوى كده ليه
مابتصدق اى حاجه عن البنات


----------



## marcelino (29 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ممكن فى فترة الخطوبة اصبر على الشبكة اوك
> ونقضيها مؤقتا دبل بس ده فى حالة ان ظروفه مش هتسمح
> لكن اكيد مش هتنازل عنها
> متابعة ياسكرة
> ​




ماديه جميله هههههههههه​


----------



## nasa (29 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> مفيش بنت مش هتطلب شبكه
> يبقي بنضحك علي نفسنا
> لكن برضه لازم اراعي ظروفه وانه هيكون وراه ارتباطات تاني كتير
> فا هيتجاب طبعا لكن ممكن بوزن اخف او بسعر متفق عليه او شبكه غير كامله
> ...



ورايك حلو جدا 
ومرورك هو اللى بجد جميل خالص
ميرسى ليكى كتييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ماديه جميله هههههههههه​


ههههههههههههه اكدب يعنى :smile02
ولا يعنى مش من حقنا الشبكة دى
ماهو مفيش حاجة مضمونة غيرها هههههههههه:smile01
​


----------



## nasa (30 سبتمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ممكن فى فترة الخطوبة اصبر على الشبكة اوك
> ونقضيها مؤقتا دبل بس ده فى حالة ان ظروفه مش هتسمح
> لكن اكيد مش هتنازل عنها
> متابعة ياسكرة
> ​



صح كده بس ياريت مع الدبل محبس بقى ويبقى ميرسى ليه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرســـــــــــ:big35:ـــــــــى بجد ليكى كتير موووووووووت


----------



## marcelino (30 سبتمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> برااااااااااحه ياعم مارسيلينو انت داخل سخن اوى كده ليه
> مابتصدق اى حاجه عن البنات



اة دة انا بعزهم خالص :smile01​


----------



## nasa (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اة طبعا مارسيلينو 
ماهو واااااااااضح جدااااااااااااااااااااا بس كفايه بقى سيبهم فى حالهم شويه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بكل تاكيد مش هتنازل عن الشبكه هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## red_pansy (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*
بصى انا عموما مش بحب الدهب 

لكن بحب الدبلة والمحبس والانسيال دول اللى احب البسهم 

فا لو هو قالى اجبلك شبكه هايبقوا دول بسسسسس

وهاخلية هو بقى يجيب حاجة مكان الشبكة فى الجهاز ايون اومال اسيب حقى هههههههههههههههههههههههه* ​


----------



## جيلان (30 سبتمبر 2010)

لا يبقى قى شبكة بس مش لازم تبقى فظيعة ومش لازم طقم ممكن حاجة ولو بسيطة يعنى خاتم شيك او ما شابه لكن مش معقول مش هيبقى فى خالص 
ممكن يجبها بعد كدة او بسعر مش كبير بس تكون موجودة


----------



## Sibelle (30 سبتمبر 2010)

لأ ما بتنازل عنها!
هو انا شوية!
بعدين لازم دفعه دم قلبه حتى يعرف يقدر قيمتي!
:beee:

هههه قال كان في ناس راحوا جابوا عروس من غير قريتهم
و  اهلها قالوا نحن بنشتري رجال و يلي بيطلع من ايدكن نحن راضيين فكان نقدها شوال بصل!
و هي ما كانت تعرف تسبح و كان لازم يقطعوها النهر للضفة التانية
فقالوا اهل العريس حتى لو وقعت في النهر مو مشكلة
هو حقها شوال بصل! 
لما سمعت العروس هل الكلام
رجعت لبيت اهلها و حكتلهم شو صار معها
و وقتها اهلها راسهم والف سيف ما يبعتوا العروس
من دون نقد متل عالم و ناس
قال علي نقدك,تتعرف الناس قيمتك!

ld:
اوووووووعى يا بنات تتنازلوا عن حقن!​


----------



## nana koko (30 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل
وانا رايى ان السعاده مش بالشبكه لكن الاهم هو الشخصيه نفسها يعنى فى شخصيات تستاهل انك تقوليله مش عايزه شبكه
وخصوصا ان دلوقتى صعب ان الشاب يقدر يعمل شقه ويجهزها ويفرشها وكمان يفيض معاه للشبكه


----------



## back_2_zero (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*( معلش قصدى مبحبش الاراء الخيالية)* 


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*عجبتنى اوى دية يا سووووووووووونى *
*ولا انا سدقنى *
*بس انا عن نفسى مش حوافق *
*اة حتخطب من غير شبكة *
*ولما نعمل نص اكليل او ف الفرح نجيب الشبكة *
*لكن اتجوز من غير شبكة لا *
*و بعدين متوقعش فية ولد حيقبل كدا على نفسة *​


----------



## نغم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكن القارئ يعتبر  كلامى مبالغ فيه جدا لكن بالحقيقة انا مابحب الذهب ولا افكر انه البسه فى يوم لذلك مش هتفرق معاى لو مكان فى شبكة لكن الاهم انه يكون محبس او اى شى اوحلق نرتديه انا وهو بيدل على ارتباطنا مابحب الذهب بسبب لونه


----------



## Mason (30 سبتمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> هاااااااااااى يابنوتات عاملين اييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟
> انا مش هطول عليكو بس اهم حاجة عايزاكم تردوا عليا بكل صرااااااااااحه
> 
> 
> ...




موضوع جميل وهدفة اجمل ان البنات يقتعوا مش مهم شبكة تبقى الحكاية ظبطت مع الشباب 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لكن دا بعدكم :t30:
بصى يا قمر قبل الخطوبة مفيش  تنازلالت اعن اى شئ يخصنى طلاقا ومفيش حاجة اسمها اتنازل عن الشبكة  لان موضوع زى موضوع الشبكة 
وكل المتطلبات اللى بيتفقوا عليها العيلتين مش هتكون من اختصاصى لوحدى 
او ليا راى لوحدى فيها  لان اكيد الناس الكبيرة معرفتهم وخبرتهم هتكون اكبر منى 
فمش ينفع ابدا انى اقول مش مهم شبكة وهما شايفين غير كدا حتى لو كان الحب مقطع بعضة 
اوكى ممكن بعد الجواز اكون حرة رايى فى انى اعطيلة الشبكة لو احتاجها ولا لا
فى الوقت دا هكون عرفتة اكتر وفهمتة كويس علشان مندمش على قرار اخدتة 
وبعد الجواز نقدر نسميها تنازل وخصوصا لو كان شخص يستاهل انى اتنازل بحياتى علشانة 
فأكيد مش هندم على تنازل زى كدا 

اتمنى تكون وجهة نظرى وضحكت 
ميرسى يا قمر على التوبيك اللذيذ


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش هتنازل عنها ابدا مهما يكووووووووووووووون مهما يكوووووووووون هههههه*
*عشان لو اتنازلت عن حاجة يبقا هتنازل ع حاجات تانية*
*انا ممكن مثلا اكتفي بحاجة معينة يعني مش لازم لازودي ومش عارفة ايه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالا ممكن مثلا الدبل وكان محبس وبس ع كده*
​


----------



## nasa (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى ليكم كلكم يابنات على ردودكم واجابتكم الصريحه
واحلى حاجه بجد ان كله مش هيتنازل عن الشبكه 
وهو ده المطلوووووووووووو:11_12_13[1]:وووووووووووب هم هيضحكوا علينا ولا ايه 
شاطرين يابنات ايوه كده عايزين مش نسيب حقنا ونوريهم العين الحمرااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

:big29::big29:

فعلا اراء صريحه ومش خياليه زى الاعداء ماقالوا هههههههههههههههههههههه
​
:018A1D~146:


----------



## nasa (30 سبتمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> بكل تاكيد مش هتنازل عن الشبكه هههههههههههههههههههه​



بس عجبيتى اوى الاجابه دى
واضحه وصريحه ومختصره 
ههههههههههههههههههه:36_1_11:


----------



## sony_33 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> بكل تاكيد مش هتنازل عن الشبكه هههههههههههههههههههه​


هما كدة الاليكساوية جشعيين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه30:30:30:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> هما كدة الاليكساوية جشعيين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه30:30:30:
> ​



زيك كده:gy0000:​


----------



## nasa (30 سبتمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> هما كدة الاليكساوية جشعيين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه30:30:30:
> ​



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
كده بقى مش اسمحلك مالهم الاسكندرانيه بقى هااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لالالالا تاك كير بليييييييييييييييز احسنلك


----------



## sony_33 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*اهلا بلدياتنا بقى
وبعدين انا مش جشع
انا طمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## nasa (30 سبتمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اهلا بلدياتنا بقى
> وبعدين انا مش جشع
> انا طمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
> ههههههههههههههههههه*​



*مممممممممممممم
على العموم مش مهم
المهم اننا كبسناكوا وانتم مش عرفتوا تردوا ولا تتكلموا 
واجابتنا طلعت مش خياليه ولا حاجه *​:12bf86~159::12bf86~159:


----------



## elamer1000 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بنات لذاذ*
*وشرسين*
*يا ساتر*
*هما مش هيتنازلوا عن الشبكة*
*ده من فضلهم واحسانهم مش هيدفعوك كتير سبعتاشر تمنتاشر الف جندى بس*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*اما بالنسبة للشباب*
*الحلو *
*زيى*
*مش هيسمح لنفسه ما يجيبش لحبيبة قلبه شبكة*
*ولو هيجمعها فى عشر سنين*
*دى تعبير عن حبه ليها*
*وهنجيبلكم شبكة ما تخافوش*
*هههههههههههه*
*+++*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بص علشان نبقي صرحه هو لازم يحسسها انها حاجه غاليه قوي يعني لازم يتعب علشان يوصلها 
واكتر حاجه تحسسها بحبه انه بيدفع كل حاجه تعب فيها ليها في شبكتها وبيتهم لكن نظرا للظروف الاقتصاديه فاحسن حل انهم يقسموا البلد نصين يعني يجيبوا شبكه بس معقوله بسعر مناسب لظروف العريس
وكمان مش هيحصل حاجه لو استنت لبعد الفرح ويجيبوا برحتهم 
بس المهم مينصبش عليها وميجبلهاش خاللللللللللللص
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (1 أكتوبر 2010)

امم واضح كلكم على البنات 
انا مش بتفرق معايا لانى مش بحب البس دهب اصلا :a63:
حتى احنا وبشترى الشبكة بابا بيقولى مش هتشوفى توينز مينا كان سامع قلت لبابا لما نشوف الاول الفلوس تكمل ولا لاا مينا استدجعنى مووت وشيلهالى لدلوقتى
 بص يا سونى هو مش ردود خياليه ولا حاجة الشبكة دى بتبقى هدية مش مهم بكام ولا كام جرام بس كل واحد وامكنياته بس انا لو حد عاوزاه ايه المشكلة لما اقضيها دبل بعدين ادينى جبت شبكة بس لو بعدين لقيت جوزى مزنوق اكيد اول حاجة هعملها اديهاله 
هو على حسب كل بنت ومفهومها حتى تقدر تقول لاهلها متدخلوش بطريقة زوق لازم اخاف عليه وعلى فلوسة مش هفرح وهو مستلف عشان يجبلى شبكة 
مش هتفرق اوى كفاية احساسى انو عاوز يجبلى الدنيا كلها 
زى يوم عيد ميلادى مينا كتير يسئلنى مكنتش راضية اقوله ومكنتش هقوله غير لما يعدى بس بامانة ليلة عيد ميلادى سالنى ولح عليا كتير دى كانت كفاية عليا احساسة انو حاسس كانت اروع من اى هدية كان هيجبها لما عدى وقلتله زعقلى واتخانق معايا وزعل بس عدت فى حاجات صغيرة بتحصل متتقدرش بتمن مش كل البنات مادية ولا كلها بتبص للنظاهر انا لما احس انى قاعده فى وسط ناس بيتريقو على اى حد خطب منغير شبكه بضايق اوى انتو مالكو هما راضين


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2010)

> تقدرى بما انك بنت تتخطبى من غير شبكة ؟؟؟؟


 
نووو مش ممكن ابدااااا

معهوش الخطوبة تتأجل لكن خطوبة بدون شبكة

نووووووو

 محدش يقول اراءنا خيالية​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *واحد حقانى
> 
> انما الاهالى مبتفكرش كدة المهم الشبكة دى هدية العروسة
> *​[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## رينا مجدى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

صراحه انا عن نفسى احب يكون ليا شبكه ومينفعش خطوبه من غير شبكه بس مش لازم عاليه اوى يعنى مش لازم اطقمه وحاجات كتير بس لازم يبقى فى اما لو واحد كنت بحبه وظروفه مش سامحه يبقى كفايه عليا الدبله وتوينز وانا معايا الغوايش ههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

> حتى احنا وبشترى الشبكة بابا بيقولى مش هتشوفى توينز مينا كان سامع قلت لبابا لما نشوف الاول الفلوس تكمل ولا لاا مينا استدجعنى مووت وشيلهالى لدلوقتى


ا*تصدقى وانا كنت شايلها لخطيبتى رقم 2 بردو
قالت بردو كدةاجيب التوينز والدبل زى متفقنا ونشوف معاة يكمل يجيب خاتم ولا لا
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


> زى يوم عيد ميلادى مينا كتير يسئلنى مكنتش راضية اقوله ومكنتش هقوله غير لما يعدى بس بامانة ليلة عيد ميلادى سالنى ولح عليا كتير دى كانت كفاية عليا احساسة انو حاسس


*بقولك اية انتى مخطوبة وانا خاطب ومش عايز اقولك احنا بنفكر ازاى ساعتها ولية بنلح خلى الطابق مستور
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا  يسعدكم*​


----------



## sony_33 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> بص علشان نبقي صرحه هو لازم يحسسها انها حاجه غاليه قوي يعني لازم يتعب علشان يوصلها
> واكتر حاجه تحسسها بحبه انه بيدفع كل حاجه تعب فيها ليها في شبكتها وبيتهم لكن نظرا للظروف الاقتصاديه فاحسن حل انهم يقسموا البلد نصين يعني يجيبوا شبكه بس معقوله بسعر مناسب لظروف العريس
> وكمان مش هيحصل حاجه لو استنت لبعد الفرح ويجيبوا برحتهم
> بس المهم مينصبش عليها وميجبلهاش خاللللللللللللص
> هههههههههههههههههه


هو انا لازم ادفع ادفع علشان تحس انى بقدرها
هههههههههههههههههههه
​وبعدين مين قالك اننا بنجيب حاجة بعد الفرح
الى ميقدرش يجيب قبل الفرح مش حيجيب بعد الفرح
هو بعد العيد (مش عارف اية ) كعك
هههههههههه​ههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يعني علشان مصريف الفرح هي ممكن تتنازل عن حقها لكن تنصب عليها يا جبروتك
ههههههههههههههههههه
علي فكره انا اعتزرت لحضرتك في موضوعي قريته؟


----------



## sony_33 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يعني علشان مصريف الفرح هي ممكن تتنازل عن حقها لكن تنصب عليها يا جبروتك
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> علي فكره انا اعتزرت لحضرتك في موضوعي قريته؟


*لا انا مبقبلش الاعتذار طبعا









علشان احنا اخوات وانا كنت بهزر وانتى مقلتيش حاجة اصلا تزعل
ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مرسي كتير لذوق حضرتك


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> sony_33 قال:
> 
> 
> > *واحد حقانى*​
> ...


----------



## ميرنا (2 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ا*تصدقى وانا كنت شايلها لخطيبتى رقم 2 بردو*
> 
> *قالت بردو كدةاجيب التوينز والدبل زى متفقنا ونشوف معاة يكمل يجيب خاتم ولا لا*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 
لاا قول بقى انا مش عاوزة الطابق مستور هو يمنا مضايقة بجد وزعل خد فترة ميكلمنيش وصعب عليه منى
بس انا لقطة عيد ميلاده من محضر الخطوبة


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> مفيش بنت مش هتطلب شبكه
> يبقي بنضحك علي نفسنا
> لكن برضه لازم اراعي ظروفه وانه هيكون وراه ارتباطات تاني كتير
> فا هيتجاب طبعا لكن ممكن بوزن اخف او بسعر متفق عليه او شبكه غير كامله
> ...


*كلام سليم ورأى رائع جداا*​


----------

